# Swedens securitypolice warns about possible terrorattac



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Swedens securitypolice (SÄPO) has gone out with a warning about a heightend risk for a terrorstrike in sweden, from Daesh (Isis). 


SÄPO is usually mostly a useless joke and has well... failed and failed again.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Terror threat raised by Swedish Security Service - The Local


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SAPO almost fits the slang word here SAPS, to generally mean sucker, incompetent and jerk.
I guess it fits there also.

I thought, according to you, you did not have a problem with the invaders.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> SAPO almost fits the slang word here SAPS, to generally mean sucker, incompetent and jerk.
> I guess it fits there also.


All to well.

As for example, in the 80´s our prime minister (Olof Palme) was murded and his wife were shot but survived, they had been to a movie and was walking home when assained, no protection what so ever and SÄPO got the information that our prime minister had been murded by the cops that got the info by the ambulance.

the vice Prime minister when informed went to Rosenbad (our White house) 00.45 in the night on a bicycle without any kind of protection after he got a call what had happend, SÄPO never thought of that he might need some kind of protection.

in 2003 our forigen minister Anna Lindh was stabbed to death while shopping with a friend, she had no protection either, I guess SÄPO had more important things to think about.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Better to be alert than asleep. Lots of counter intelligence was well as legitimate information to sort through.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> All to well.
> 
> As for example, in the 80´s our prime minister (Olof Palme) was murded and his wife were shot but survived, they had been to a movie and was walking home when assained, no protection what so ever and SÄPO got the information that our prime minister had been murded by the cops that got the info by the ambulance.
> 
> ...


Can we get o'slimer over there?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Can we get o'slimer over there?


well.. they have warned about a possible terrorstrike, could be that obama´s coming over with some friends...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Be safe Swede.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

What soverain nation does not protect their heads of state? That's just insane. No wonder the musies like it there. The women and the politicians are easy targets.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> What soverain nation does not protect their heads of state? That's just insane. No wonder the musies like it there. The women and the politicians are easy targets.


Sweden, but you cant say he was a hypocrite, he did belive in tough gunlaws but did not have armed guards himself, (or any guard), not even while walking home with his wife after a movie on a friday night in central Stockholm.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Only the fit (wise) survive. Theory of evolution. I would say so much for the theory of trusting everyone. Be safe and alert Swede.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swede, we would like you to stick around here a while.... I remember your first posts early in the year. I think you are a good guy, who just have been indoctrinated in another world and environment. One thing I do know.... you are a smart guy who tries to watch and look. Take care of yourself and family and always.... think for yourself.


----------

